

Apple Reportedly Launching Two New iPhones with Larger Displays In September - wslh
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/02/12/new-iphones-flat-sapphire-displays/

======
thelogos
The larger phone on the right is completely ridiculous. Developers would have
to change the UI completely, otherwise how would the user's thumb hit the back
button? Not to mention swiping down the status view from the top would be
impossible.

